# Brassinosteroids Are Anabolic



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Brassinosteroids Are Anabolic Researchers at Rutgers University have discovered that a group of plant steroid hormones have an anabolic effect on animal muscle cells. We already had anabolic ecdysteroids ??? and now we have anabolic brassinosteroids too. At Ergo-Log we already had our suspicions… Brassinosteroids are plant hormones. The diagram shows an example. Plant hormones [...]

*Read More...*


----------

